# Showin off the Converse!



## PolyphonicLove (Dec 27, 2008)

Not just any Converse...

The XX Hi ones!

Sorry about the quality [and the bed, its laundry day!], I had to use my webcam because my camera's charger is busted!

















I love them so much. *swoon*

I've already had girls at school say they're buying a pair...I hope they don't mind them covered in blood cos if they walk up to me wearing them I'm gonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to share! Hope you like them as much as me!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 27, 2008)

wow,I really like them


----------



## labwom (Dec 27, 2008)

I love cons and those are adorable!!


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

Those are seriously cool!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2008)

they look so cool!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow! Cool! They look really comfy and cute. I could never pull them off...I wish I could!


----------



## ellapink (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been eying those for a while, and now might have to check those out...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am lace challenged when it comes to laces higher than just above the ankle, though, so I might just stick with my pumas.


----------

